# My luck has run dry



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

I can't seem to get a break lately. Been fishing quite a few times and can't manage more that a few fish each trip.
It seems we are always in the right spot at the wrong time.
I think the new camera I bought has jinxed me.
I've seen some good reports and heard of a quite a few that don't get reported here. I'm glad yall are all catching. This year is gonna be better that last year, I can feel it. 
*Stay save and be courteous.*
Here is a pic of my last measly little stringer. It's becoming a habit. 
I threw the feet in there for posterity.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

You will be back on them before you know it!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Just Keep @ It, You'll Get'em. 
Try A Color You Haven't Put In There Face In A While.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

You fished with me one too many times ! LOL


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Karma, have you donated anything to the fish gods lately? I'm guessing not, make a sacrifice and believe, it will work. After you do this you will get your mojo back.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't feel too bad. Most of the time 2 fish is a *good day for me.* LOL


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, i agree with xtremeangler!!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Daddy always told me a little bit of something is better than a whole lot of nothing. LOL!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Ready to join my club. I only seam to do well when there is money involved, go figure!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Even the pro meat haulers are sleeping in these off bite days. They said they'll wait to the 4 limit days are here again. Whens that? Nobody has a clue at the bait camps and finally I'll keep his name under my hat, but you all know him. Fishing IS 80% luck and 20% skill. After watching troutmasters fisherman pre-fish and spend countless dollars for bragging rights, a sleeper with a luck spoils the day. I want to be lucky too.

Mullet two fish is supper.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Your luck might be dry.. Just hope your waders are as well.. ROFL!!
--Hop


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

THeres always next time, and next time and next time...............


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hop, seems when you and mullet fish together yall do good.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

That y they call it Fish'n and not Catch'n. Just stick with it, you'll soon get'm. 2's better than none.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't see how it could be the camera. 

Did you wash your feet???
Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Dekes right. What did you do to offend the fishing gods? Did you change hats or something?


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

try something different, try wearing crocs, I catch more fish in my crocs


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*go at night*

try going at night under lights...might not catch any more, but you'll be so tired you won't care!

seriously, my attitude is much better when i catch a few at night...


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Use some of McTrout's combat fishing techniques ..







..and throw a regular ole spinner bait







.. it works everytime


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Your feet are the only way we know that it's really you. LOL! 

I agree with try something new. My old standbys aren't working for me either. I had a little luck with watermelon and red glitter core shot bull minnows on Sunday.

I had never fished that color before, but the rat reds and 1 decent trout seemed to like it. LOL! At least I was catching fish. No one around me was doing much.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

at least you have been able to go fishing.I have had to go to a Dr. 5 days a week and when I do get to go I hope I catch at least 2.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

no bannanas on board!


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

*bait*

I've been fortunate latelly to find some fish. It seem that my fish are comming from area's with a huge amount of bait. And I mean a lot more than you think is necessary. I don't know if the places you are fishing have some bait or a lot of bait. Mabey look for places with more bait, The fish are alway around the bait.

Tight lines and God bless


----------



## jaycarroll (Sep 26, 2005)

What chu talking bout Willis?!?!?
Those are nice fish!!!

Its about being out there man....
Enjoy it, every day is the good ol days!!

Donating to fish Gods never hurts though.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Not me, I still have all of the bad luck I've always had! Heck, I've tried potlicking you and Hop's spots and I still strike out. I've got a plan for Thursday though, then I'll show 'em!


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

At least now I know you are human Mullet! Keep on truckin'... Dang, it just dawned on me that I may have missed the CCA meeting. ****


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*sacrifice*

I've had that problem before. You need to sacrifice a couple of chickens....spread the blood around really well......if that doesn't work, you'll have to move up to goats and maybe a voodoo trip to Jamaica....sometimes it get's ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call your momma and tell her your sorry for not calling in a while. If all the above won't work, buy a dozen croaker....................


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Soon*

I think it's fixen to bust wide open. 
I fished East Bay to day and there were slicks all along the shore line From Severs to Stingray. The mullet were tight up against the shore. The slicks were popping up 2' and 3' from the bank. I waded and threw tops today 90% of the time, with a little corky action thrown in for good meassure. Only managed one fat 22"er early on.
But 30 minutes before I left, at 12:30, I had a *big girl* roll up on the old dog, not 10' from me. It would of been a kodak moment for sure.

By the way. I never bring bananas on board, I've tried every hat I have, I've tried different collors (all three, dark, pumpkin seed and chartruce), next time I'm gonna wash my feet.

Fishwish gave me a secret formula I might have to try. Plum & Green has been working for him. I guess ugly is the way to go.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

TripleGrip said:


> at least you have been able to go fishing.I have had to go to a Dr. 5 days a week and when I do get to go I hope I catch at least 2.


Keep it up TripleGrip and we hope you get to wet a hook soon.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NIce report and pics.. Fish are in the water.. They will be at our next spot. 

I Gaureeeen teee it and will deliver it tonight. No more backorder skunks


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

At least you got out there today. Another good report.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

_there were slicks all along the shore line From Severs to Stingray. The mullet were tight up against the shore. The slicks were popping up 2' and 3' from the bank. I waded and threw tops today 90% of the time, with a little corky action thrown in for good measure. 
_
Hey Mullet Man. We do this full time for a living, and trust me, we all go thru dry spells. However, you were obviously very much on fish. That is the biggest part of the equation. However, if they won't come up for you, try dropping down with a simple tail. Capt. Tricia kicks our butts every day doing that while we keep spanking our topwaters & Corkies. There is a time and place for everything, and spring can be hard with all of the small forage available. Seriously, throw that stinking low tech worm around those slicks and report back soon.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> Dekes right. What did you do to offend the fishing gods? Did you change hats or something?


I am serious, and MsAddicted understands what I am saying. Send best wishes to the fish gods next time out followed by your pair of pliers, it doesn't sound like you are in a bad funk, that should appease them. But you gotta believe, or it won't work. If you still tink I am kidding just ask my fishing buddies, my droughts are few and far between, and I usually have the better stringer. Appease the fish gods,lol.


----------

